# Picasso construction



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

We have had consistent bristle shedding when cleaning and sometimes a little shedding while working with a brush. More than any other synthetic brush. Here is the latest.

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Paint Talk


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks for that post Dean. I've been meaning to try out the Picasso but just haven't gotten around to ordering some. That review is enough for me to not want to try it out. How old is that one?


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Fail.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

These brushes are turds.
Ran my hands over one, felt wrong, put it back.

...festool...


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Yup Dean....with you on this one....

I would constantly pull out my exacto knife to shave and cut wayward bristles or pluck one out of some paint.

From an Ex - Picasso lover.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Weren't some people also having issues with the wood splitting near the ferrule? I never bought any since they were made in China.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

researchhound said:


> they were made in China.


That explains a lot. Funny thing, Bill would have grabbed that bundle of bristles and attempted to glue them back in place, and kept on using that brush. :yes:


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Wow Dean what perfect timing!I was just considering on buying a considerable amount of this brushes because of reviews in the past and this post just came.PT has a gold mine of info and this is just another example of it.Thanks to all you pro painters who contribute here.Field testing is how we learn and share our trade secrets and I consider myself blessed to be apart of it.:notworthy:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

ProWallGuy said:


> That explains a lot. Funny thing, Bill would have grabbed that bundle of bristles and attempted to glue them back in place, and kept on using that brush. :yes:



Nah,

I leave the expensive failing brushes to the painters. 

Now chip brushes at $1.00 a ten pack at the dollar store, they are MY cup o tea. :thumbup:


----------



## KEEGS (Nov 26, 2009)

My local Paint store gave me one to try...same problem...bristles coming out like crazy. Nice duster though...


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

There has been quite a lot written about this brush in the past six months from a performance perspective - almost all of it positive. These reviews, combined with the low cost of the brush, have lead many to purchased it. Curious if some of those who have been huge proponents of it are also now having a change of heart due to durability issues or if they are still convinced of it's value.

Seems to me another company (hopefully not in China) could take the bristle technology that seemed to make these so good and construct a brush that would then have the performance *and* durability of a really great tool. Sure the cost would be more but it usually is for something of quality.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

fwiw, the color of the bristles is ugly.
it reminds me of a wirey haired freaky red headed 9 year old kid that takes a lot of pills to cope.

could just be me.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

WisePainter said:


> fwiw, the color of the bristles is ugly.
> it reminds me of a wirey haired freaky red headed 9 year old kid that takes a lot of pills to cope.
> 
> *could just be me.*


Kevin, YOU are a "wirey haired freaky red headed 9 year old kid" *???*

I coulda sworn you were older


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

werent these brushes supposed to be better than mana from heaven? glad I stick with what works for me.

wooster might not be new and exciting but they just work.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

A better name for them would have been Pi-cuss-o!


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

Wooster is made in America .......you can put these brushes in the same file as the proshot


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

wills fresh coat said:


> Wooster is made in America .......you can put these brushes in the same file as the proshot


 Meaning?:blink:


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

............


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

TJ Paint said:


> Whatever dude. They've been making me money for years without any hangups, that's all I need to know.
> 
> I guess you get off trolling me. You can troll me all you want if that gets you off, BUT DON'T MAKE FUN OF MY FAVORITE BRUSH!!!!!!!!!


Don't get your panties in a bunch.....I've used woosters (4174-3) for twenty plus yrs, I was talking about the Picasso brush Is a pos....:thumbsup:


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

TJ Paint said:


> Whatever dude. They've been making me money for years without any hangups, that's all I need to know.
> 
> I guess you get off trolling me. You can troll me all you want if that gets you off, BUT DON'T MAKE FUN OF MY FAVORITE BRUSH!!!!!!!!!


What do you mean about "troll"


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

wills fresh coat said:


> Don't get your panties in a bunch.....I've used woosters (4174-3) for twenty plus yrs, I was talking about the Picasso brush Is a pos....:thumbsup:


I thought you had a beef with wooster. I misinterpreted. Hey, we agree on something:thumbup:


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

TJ Paint said:


> I thought you had a beef with wooster. I misinterpreted. Hey, we agree on something:thumbup:


Best brush I've ever used. :thumbup: I try to support products that are made in USA , getting ready to buy avet fishing reels because they are made in USA also


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Never got on the Picasso band wagon. I would have tried them but never seen them anywhere around here. 

You should have a Picasso rep apologizing to you shortly and sending you replacements. 

How used was that brush? Did you spin them or kick them out?


TJ and Will thanking each other and getting all touchy feely Now I have seen the other shoe drop for PT


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

No problems "as yet" with a good amount of painters using them. They have been abusing them in solvent/oil based paint as well as our waterbornes.

Not good if they are shedding like that!


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I haven't see this shedding. Wondering if you guys got bad batches, or if the quality has gone down that far. I have two that are over a year old and I still grab one for cutting in walls, the other for brushing shutters.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

I've had at least 8 cases and I have only had shedding in a couple fo brushes. I like them. they clean up great, load well and keep shape nice. 

I do like the Proform Extra Stiff brush better. I like a stiff one.


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

NEPS.US said:


> I've had at least 8 cases and I have only had shedding in a couple fo brushes. I like them. they clean up great, load well and keep shape nice.
> 
> I do like the Proform Extra Stiff brush better. I like a stiff one.


Sounds like you and wise should go on a cruise. :thumbsup:


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I still like how they get into corners, and for $9ish a brush, they are not bad. I am guessing all 6 or so of ours are from the same batch. Me personally, a Corona Cortex in semi-oval 2.5" sash configuration would be perfect for walls.

I am not sure on the exact age of that brush. At most, it has seen moderate to light use since late January. We have a few in rotation, so hard to pin point.

I personally spin brushes dry with my hands. I do not tap on my foot with the brush.

Once, fwiw, I kind did a quick flick of the brus (a Wooster) In the air, kind of a cracking the whip motion, and OT snapped the handle in two. I do not recommend that technique.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

neps.us said:


> i've had at least 8 cases and i have only had shedding in a couple fo brushes. I like them. They clean up great, load well and keep shape nice.
> 
> I do like the proform extra stiff brush better. i like a stiff one.


tmi!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

DeanV said:


> I still like how they get into corners, and for $9ish a brush, they are not bad. I am guessing all 6 or so of ours are from the same batch. Me personally, a Corona Cortex in semi-oval 2.5" sash configuration would be perfect for walls.
> 
> I am not sure on the exact age of that brush. At most, it has seen moderate to light use since late January. We have a few in rotation, so hard to pin point.
> 
> ...


I was thinking if you kicked them out then that may have been the cause of setting the glue to fail. Must of been bad glue or cheap glue. 

I snapped the handle of a Purdy last year in a similar situation.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

wills fresh coat said:


> Best brush I've ever used. :thumbup: I try to support products that are made in USA , getting ready to buy avet fishing reels because they are made in USA also


^ :yes:
That's the reason I never even tried a Picasso. Plenty of quality brushes made here and if it costs me a little more to buy American I will do so.

(off topic - What type of fishing? The Avet reels seem to be pretty heavy duty.)


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> I was thinking if you kicked them out then that may have been the cause of setting the glue to fail. Must of been bad glue or cheap glue.
> 
> I snapped the handle of a Purdy last year in a similar situation.


I once sprained my wrist doing that. Or was that a result of something else...? Uhhh... never mind. :blush:


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> TJ and Will thanking each other and getting all touchy feely Now I have seen the other shoe drop for PT


"The brush brought us together here at Painttalk" *

*(trademark pending)


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

researchhound said:


> I once sprained my wrist doing that. Or was that a result of something else...? Uhhh... never mind. :blush:


I am sure it was caused by some of your "me" time. 

I always knew your train room was just a cover for self exploration. :jester:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Now I remember! I was vigorously giving the finger to some Duck fans. :whistling2:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

lol 

GO DUCKS!


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

researchhound said:


> ^ :yes:
> That's the reason I never even tried a Picasso. Plenty of quality brushes made here and if it costs me a little more to buy American I will do so.
> 
> (off topic - What type of fishing? The Avet reels seem to be pretty heavy duty.)


The woosters I buy are not much more then the Picasso, I buy in bulk so I get mine for about $11 plus tax 4174-3 is the model # I use

As far as the reels go I'm getting 6 of the mxl 2 speed models, it's a smaller reel that I can use in the bay and also use it on the deep wrecks that we fish, I will put 65lb braid for the wreck fishing rigs, a buddy of mine has the penn internationals we use for the larger fish.....do you fish?


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

Workaholic said:


> I am sure it was caused by some of your "me" time.
> 
> I always knew your train room was just a cover for self exploration. :jester:


What kind of trains?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

wills fresh coat said:


> What kind of trains?


I have wondered that myself. :jester:

Dan is into model trains and has a nice set up.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

wills fresh coat said:


> The woosters I buy are not much more then the Picasso, I buy in bulk so I get mine for about $11 plus tax 4174-3 is the model # I use
> 
> As far as the reels go I'm getting 6 of the mxl 2 speed models, it's a smaller reel that I can use in the bay and also use it on the deep wrecks that we fish, I will put 65lb braid for the wreck fishing rigs, a buddy of mine has the penn internationals we use for the larger fish.....do you fish?


Some river stuff and occasionally salmon fishing off the coast but mainly high lakes fishing in the Cascades and Central Oregon - Rainbow, Brook trout, and Kokanee. We occasionally do some deep lake trolling (the real kind) for German Brown and then we basically use the equivalent to deep sea gear.



wills fresh coat said:


> What kind of trains?


HO scale model trains. One spare room is dedicated to my layout.
If you care to see a picture: post #35
http://www.painttalk.com/f14/whats-your-hobby-16067/index2/


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

researchhound said:


> Now I remember! I was vigorously giving the finger to some Duck fans. :whistling2:


 Flippin birddog!


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

researchhound said:


> Some river stuff and occasionally salmon fishing off the coast but mainly high lakes fishing in the Cascades and Central Oregon - Rainbow, Brook trout, and Kokanee. We occasionally do some deep lake trolling (the real kind) for German Brown and then we basically use the equivalent to deep sea gear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Impressive bridge....I've been collecting LGB for years, I just never had the time to put a outdoor layout up...my kids will probably sell them for pennies on the dollar when I'm gone....


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Only on PT....from brushes, to affection, to model trains. Thanks for the chuckle this morning.

28 years of painting and I've had one brush handle snap. New out of the box, wet it, lightly "shoe-tapped" it, and there it went. Still have it, and have even used it in a few situations. BTW: The store mgr replaced it with a 2 fer 1 and let me keep it.


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Maybe a Michigan batch??? I've had 2 do this I did email John he sent replacments..


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)




----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Just wired that this is even a problem. Never had an issue like this at all with any brush. I will probably keep trying in case a bad lot is working its way through the distribution channels.


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

DeanV said:


> Just wired that this is even a problem. Never had an issue like this at all with any brush. I will probably keep trying in case a bad lot is working its way through the distribution channels.


John said they had a just plain bad batch of epoxy from an overseas supplier he asked that I send him the brush so he can leverage said supplier...


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

Delta Painting said:


> John said they had a just plain bad batch of epoxy from an overseas supplier he asked that I send him the brush so he can leverage said supplier...


The brushes are made in china...that may be part of the problem


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I think maybe they just need to re-evaluate their QC procedures where they are being manufactured. I have seen some of the worst, and best cabinet finishes available coming from China. 

It all depends on the factory, and how its managed. True no matter where that is.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

TJ Paint said:


> "The brush brought us together here at Painttalk" *
> 
> *(trademark pending)


Bonding time!


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

wills fresh coat said:


> The brushes are made in china...that may be part of the problem


Yeah I know.. I do like there line of products this could happen no matter where they are manufactured..


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I've never used one but from the pics they look like cheap knockoffs of Corona chinex ovals


----------



## CajunDavid (Jul 20, 2011)

I've used the Picassos for better than a year now and I still love them. I've not had any of the shedding and splitting troubles that a few others have had. I like the wierd orange color. People laugh and ask about them all of the time. At my paint store we call them clown hair brushes. I'd still buy them even if they cost more.


----------



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

Looks like you got a defective batch... See how reputable the company is by sending them the brushes/pics asking for replacements and xtras for your trouble.

I use them daily and love them. No problems besides an occasional filament hear & there.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

matt19422 said:


> Looks like you got a defective batch... See how reputable the company is by sending them the brushes/pics asking for replacements and xtras for your trouble.
> 
> I use them daily and love them. No problems besides an occasional filament hear & there.


 
really?


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

I came across this thread and immediately emailed the president of proform technologies. Within the hour Jon contacted me to explain the issue some people are experiencing with a select batch of Picasso brushes, primarily their main 2nd run of the new model. The issue is related to the epoxy and interior hardware and construction which as you may know is a new way of constructing a brush. Jon assures me the issue has been resolved with a better epoxy infused with aluminum alloy which matches perfectly with the brush head assembly.


Jon wrote: "All new Picasso brushes are built to last and perform as was promised and expected by the professional painting community.

If any person using a first run Picasso brush has a problem with it, please e-mail Proform and we will replace it gladly. The e-mail address is: service at proformtech.com.

Thanks for your patience and continued support."

John and I have not experienced the issue but its good to know proform took care of it.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

jack pauhl said:


> I came across this thread and immediately emailed the president of proform technologies. Within the hour Jon contacted me to explain the issue some people are experiencing with a select batch of Picasso brushes, primarily their main 2nd run of the new model. The issue is related to the epoxy and interior hardware and construction which as you may know is a new way of constructing a brush. Jon assures me the issue has been resolved with a better epoxy infused with aluminum alloy which matches perfectly with the brush head assembly.
> 
> 
> Jon wrote: "All new Picasso brushes are built to last and perform as was promised and expected by the professional painting community.
> ...


When these brushes first came out Jon told me to email him and he would send me one to try. I did but never heard back from him and nothing ever showed. That is not the reason I never tried one though it is just because I have never seen one in a store.


----------



## crays13 (Sep 29, 2008)

I also emailed him long ago and he did reply but never sent a brush. I went ahead and bought a few and love them. I did have a split in my brush when I soaked over night once but that's the only problem I've had. Recently I've been using nothing but picasso's the last few weeks with no problems. I'm with Cajun, I love the price of em


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

qqqqqqqqqq


----------



## Jtpaintalot (May 4, 2011)

I agree 100 percent Picasso brushes suck! I thought they were nice at first but I was wrong don't you guys have Zachary slims in the USA ?? They r all I use for every application. They cut nice and tight and you can stain , use with oil primers and latex! They are also cheap!


----------



## prototype66 (Mar 13, 2008)

Jtpaintalot said:


> I agree 100 percent Picasso brushes suck! I thought they were nice at first but I was wrong don't you guys have Zachary slims in the USA ?? They r all I use for every application. They cut nice and tight and you can stain , use with oil primers and latex! They are also cheap!


the first thing that I saw when I googled these was this
http://www.alibaba.com/member/zachary
no thank you.
I did get a Picasso but have yet to try it. He sent it to me to try out. Im doing some interior work this weekend and I will report on how it performs.
In the meantime I love my Woosters and I do have a couple Purdy I kinda like but they seem to be not as good as before.... Unless it's just me.


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

prototype66 said:


> the first thing that I saw when I googled these was this
> http://www.alibaba.com/member/zachary
> no thank you.
> I did get a Picasso but have yet to try it. He sent it to me to try out. Im doing some interior work this weekend and I will report on how it performs.
> In the meantime I love my Woosters and I do have a couple Purdy I kinda like but they seem to be not as good as before.... Unless it's just me.


Purdy brushes quality has declined over the past few years........sw f.cked them up


----------



## Gotdibz (Sep 30, 2010)

My Picasso Is still Slapping Paints around like it don't Care!

Sucks to get defective brushes (your brush looks like it was in a fight and they pulled it's Weave out)


----------



## prototype66 (Mar 13, 2008)

Yea others have said SW messed them up before, so I have heard! lol
I has a couple other brushes do the same as this but it was years ago. My fav leather bound Purdy 3 ( I think it was a swan) did it after about 7 years....man i miss that brush!


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

First off...as I have already said in an earlier post...these are a GREAT brush . I have been mainly cutting in for 30 years and this is the BEST brush I have ever used . I have had some problems with the batch I bought . I had posted on another thread somewhere on here about quality control problems with the brush . I expect that the China factor is a big reason for this . Obviously a glue/epoxy meltdown is the culprit . I have never spun out one of mine yet and I always let them dry while laying on their side . I have a couple that no hair come out of and I have a couple that lose them all the time . Once they start losing hair...they become sweepers . 

I have used other brushes but I also know that there has been more hair loss in all of them versus 10 years ago . I suspect a lot of stuff is subject to the glue/epoxy/constructed in China factor and not just Picasso/Proform . 

I also posted in another thread that a Canadian company called A Richard is making an oval brush called Fat Boy . I have not saw one as of yet and I have no idea where it is made . I have not been on the forum here for a few days...I'll try and find the other thread about the Picassos .

I hope that they can get the quality control sorted out but after seeing it in so many other brands coming from China...I have a bad feeling . However...if they can keep things glued together...they have a winner .


----------



## prototype66 (Mar 13, 2008)

So far so good ...cut in a NC drywall addition (partial wall) and it brushes very nicely with PVA so far and no lost bristles. Very little to no drag and well balanced.
I love the brush so far,


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

Here is what I posted in another thread on here about the Picasso and before this thread was started . I also have not heard anymore on the Canadian version as of yet . Anyone have any more info on that one ???



playedout6 said:


> I think they are an awesome brush . I started using the 3 inch sash and have since been using the 2.5 a lot to cut in walls because it is lighter and it covers the 7foot stretch I cut at a time quite easily . They take a bit longer to clean because they hold so much paint . I have had some problems with quality control and that they lose some hairs when washing them which should not be happening this soon after only about 10 days of use...and it has been happening on more than one brush . I love the brushes...but hope that whatever glue? is used to hold the hair is upgraded to eliminate that problem . I also noticed that some of the brushes are thicker/denser , more hair ? through the middle than others...again a quality control problem . I also had a couple that were just not set properly on the handle which made them a bit cock eyed...again... quality control problem...perhaps some growing pains with the production facilities in China ? I assume that is where they are fabricrated ?
> 
> I also have noticed that we now have a Canadian version of the Oval angled brush from Richards . Has anybody tried it yet ??? Off the top of my head I think it is called Fat Boy . http://www.arichard.com/ui/s_public/en/products_print.aspx?id=5942 I can't seem to get a pic but just info . Despite the quality control problems I would still buy the Picasso brushes . If the Canadian version is as good by A. Richards , and priced the same then I would not have any problem with them either...but as of yet I have not tried them or actually had a look at one .


----------



## lmvp17 (May 15, 2010)

playedout6 said:


> Here is what I posted in another thread on here about the Picasso and before this thread was started . I also have not heard anymore on the Canadian version as of yet . Anyone have any more info on that one ???


I've been using Richards Fatboys for a few months now and no longer use Picasso. They work just as well, come in more sizes, and they're cheaper. Not that the orange bothered me but Richards have the normal dark coloured filament. And haven't heard of any loose bristle issues in either of the brush here in the Toronto area. Not sure if richards products get to the states but they have a decent line of painters tools. Love the Fatboys! lol


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

Thank you very much for that info . I will have to get in touch with Richards...have you ever used the rollers they make ??? I was curious on the quality of those ?


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

I bought one and played around with it for 15 minutes cutting some lines. My impressions right out of the box is that it holds way too much paint, yet if you load it
less to make it more manageable - the paint doesn't flow out of the bristles. It makes a super huge bead of paint against a casing you're trying to cut - which is something I can work around - but doesn't make it a preferred brush. 

Of course this was new right out of the sleeve - I make a few modifications to a brush to make paint flow better. When I have time to play with it more I'll see if my opinion changes. I am a one-pass kind of guy when it comes to cutting and able to cut in a 10x10 bedroom in 40 minutes flat, with a 2" Elder&JEnks angle sash - but have been adopting the dual-pass method lately, and was hoping this brush would be fast in a one pass method, so far haven't been convinced it is. 

So far that benjamin moore brush that "Jack" use to tout, I can paint twice as fast with using the two-pass method.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Today's clean up.

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Paint Talk


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Dean, that looks like me washing my hair a few years ago. Pretty soon that brush is going to be bald just like me!


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

Great Brush, ye who shall remain nameless.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I still like how they cut in. I will just need to see if this is a bad batch or if this is what it is. If it is a bad batch, somene needs to do a recall. If it is what it is, this brush company will not survive for long.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Dean, that looks like me washing my hair a few years ago. Pretty soon that brush is going to be bald just like me!




I was just thinking that Dean has a super clean sink....impressive.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Paint and Hammer said:


> I was just thinking that Dean has a super clean sink....impressive.


It's the customer's kitchen. :whistling2:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

DeanV said:


> I still like how they cut in. I will just need to see if this is a bad batch or if this is what it is. If it is a bad batch, somene needs to do a recall. If it is what it is, this brush company will not survive for long.


Have you contacted the manufacturer yet?


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

researchhound said:


> It's the customer's kitchen. :whistling2:


Shhhhh. Not a kitchen sink. It is cleaner than we found it. We try to bring brushes back to the shop, sometimes onsite cleanup is OK.

I returned one to the store I bought it from for an exchange. Probably do the same. I pulled the rest of the filaments out of this one to see the construction better.


----------



## Andyman (Feb 21, 2009)

How does everyone clean their brushes? Some love the brush, others have bristles falling out so maybe people have different cleaning procedures...


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

DeanV said:


> I still like how they cut in. I will just need to see if this is a bad batch or if this is what it is. If it is a bad batch, somene needs to do a recall. If it is what it is, this brush company will not survive for long.


I think it was a bad batch. I had a few lose bristles but nothing like your pic. I wonder if their "epoxy technology" somehow failed. I thought that washing it hot water might of made the bristles release.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Our shop wash is cold water only. This time, it was half hot and half cold, only way to get enough water pressure (but felt hotter than it should at that setting. I like to work the bristles in my hand a bit to work the paint out, but not bend to much when cleaning a brush. I will see where the other brush was washed when it failed, but usually they come back to the shop where we have no hotwater (bathroom tear down and rebuild is on list for later this year).


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I bend them a lot.


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

Me too...and I squeeze them a lot too and keep rinsing them until they are done bleeding color . Not everyone that I have used has the hair loss problem . I hope it was a bad batch...quality control is not the same as it used to be with most products these days . I never spin the brushes anymore and I lay them on their side on top of the can to dry overnight .


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

playedout6 said:


> Me too...and I squeeze them a lot too and keep rinsing them until they are done bleeding color . Not everyone that I have used has the hair loss problem . I hope it was a bad batch...quality control is not the same as it used to be with most products these days . I never spin the brushes anymore and I lay them on their side on top of the can to dry overnight .


I think it would have to be a bad batch or sub par epoxy, I have not been hearing about this happening all over the forums which is why I think one of the two. 

I wash my brushes the same way.


----------



## champer71 (Mar 12, 2012)

i love mine , no prob. @ all


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Dean, did the losing of bristles occur immediately? I just picked up a couple of these finally to try and I was kind of skeptical but quite pleased with the oval angle brushes. Used them the last two days and did not experience anything like that. Over all a good interior brush. 

I did notice a couple defects on the filaments, had a couple hard micro pieces stuck on a few of them about half way up but nothing that effected performance. I also think those defects came off when wire brushed. I will have to check.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Ours would shed a few bristles every time we washed them. 2 desstructed completely, not on first use.

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Paint Talk


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

That is what I was wondering. I was not losing any filaments when washing.


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

So far I have only had 2 lose bristles I think its a bad batch...


----------



## O'Brien (Feb 24, 2011)

I have used le Picasso regularly for a year + and haven't experienced any problems.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Here are photos of the 2nd Picasso. I pulled the rest of the bristles out to see what the inside looked like. Never have deconstructed a brush to this level before, so I am not sure if this it typical construction or not. I would have guessed the ferrule would be more filled with epoxy. Not sure if that guess is correct or not though.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

You still got two bristles left there Dean. I don't see anything wrong with that brush.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

If you look close, there are actually three.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

DeanV said:


> If you look close, there are actually three.


Better yet. :yes:


----------



## JEPaints (Mar 28, 2012)

that brush had a bad hair day


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

DeanV said:


> Here are photos of the 2nd Picasso. I pulled the rest of the bristles out to see what the inside looked like. Never have deconstructed a brush to this level before, so I am not sure if this it typical construction or not. I would have guessed the ferrule would be more filled with epoxy. Not sure if that guess is correct or not though.


I've got one like that sitting on the front seat of my van waiting to be exchanged. Have already exchanged two , then the guys gave me this one 










Made cutting in tricky:










Look at that technique! Impressive. Look ma, no paint!


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

DeanV said:


> Here are photos of the 2nd Picasso. I pulled the rest of the bristles out to see what the inside looked like. Never have deconstructed a brush to this level before, so I am not sure if this it typical construction or not. I would have guessed the ferrule would be more filled with epoxy. Not sure if that guess is correct or not though.


There should be more epoxy. That's why the bristles fell out. I haven't run into any bad Picasso's lately. There might still be some floating around. Was real hard for us as suppliers since they don't use batch #'s or anything, so there was no way to issue a recall. Well, they could have pulled everything from everyone, but its cheaper to just swap them out as we find them. 

As vendors, this is a good example of why rotating inventory is a must. It sucks, we don't like doing it, but the one time it saves you, you're glad you spent the time doing it.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

I bought a couple from paintstore.com. I liked them. Purchased the "bull" model, and a 2.5" beaver tail. 

I see some comments as they are made in China. This explains the bristle type. The bristles are "acid dipped", giving them the fingering at the end. American companies cannot acid dip their bristles, it is illegal. Found out this from a purdy trainer. We used to sell a brand called "PX" from China at SW, very cheap, pretty good brushes that were acid dipped.

Does any on know of another brush with the oval angle shape? I don't think the bristle will make that much of a difference, its the shape and cut of the bristle in the ferrule.


----------



## Brush&RollerGuy (Oct 12, 2012)

MikeCalifornia said:


> Does any on know of another brush with the oval angle shape? I don't think the bristle will make that much of a difference, its the shape and cut of the bristle in the ferrule.


Wooster has recently introduced a Semi-Oval Angle Sash in their Chinex FTP, Alpha and SilverTip formulations. Only available in 2 1/2" at this time.


----------

